# Word of the Day: Pompous



## Matrix (Aug 3, 2020)

pompous: (adj.) having or exhibiting self-importance, arrogant, affectedly and irritatingly grand, solemn

_a pompous official (speech)_


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't particularly like pompous people and feel like asking them "who died and made you king/queen?"


----------



## Matrix (Aug 3, 2020)

Children often take great pride in the things that they do or own, but we don't find them pompous.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 4, 2020)

Pompous politicians are plentiful in the United States Government in 2020.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 4, 2020)

Unfortunately for us, certain high-ranking officials in our country fulfill every aspect of the word pompous.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 4, 2020)

I thought it was rather pompous of the woman to show up at the party with a purple pompadour and bright yellow pom-poms.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 4, 2020)

What  your pompous  lady didn't  show up in full length ball gown?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 4, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> What  your pompous  lady didn't  show up in full length ball gown?


LOL!

Why, yes... she did show up in a full-length ball-gown covered in bright yellow pom-poms, along with a pompous attitude to match.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 4, 2020)

I certainly  hope  this pompous  lady doesn't  start removing  the pom-poms!


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 4, 2020)

To reveal a  not  so pompous outfit,, which might  be a bit starling.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2020)

The young man's handsome looks and riches caused him to be quite pompous, actually deterring his wise lady friends.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*In my career I have often found  that many  who are rich and very  famous are much less pompous than those who aspire  to be *


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)

How many words of the day do we need?


----------

